
Riot’s magical push notifications in iOS - sytse
https://karp.id.au/a/2016/12/11/riots-magical-push-notifications-in-ios/
======
sytse
For open source chat applications like RocketChat and Mattermost it is a
struggle to get push notifications for self hosted installations. It is cool
to see that with Matrix you can use any compatible app and get them from your
self hosted installation.

